# inversion del sentido de giro de un motor con un tornillo de pot con fin de carrera



## frances (Abr 6, 2011)

buenas noches trabajo en un sistema que tiene un tornillo de potencia el cual es recorrido por una especie de arandela o tuerca conciste es que esta "tuerca" vaya y regrese.

ya tengo el circuito inversor de polaridad utilizando puente h para un motor dc. haora necesito como hacer que las señales de los sistemas de fin de carrera le den la señal al circuito para que haga el cambio de polaridad y el motor y el tornillo cambien de sentido de giro.

el fin de cada carrera  o los fines de carrera se encuentran en los extremos del tornillo.

¿que podria utilizar?


aqui esta el circuito.
http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.com/2009/04/puente-h-con-transistores-pnp.html

solo que la alimentacion no es 6 si no 12 voltios


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 7, 2011)

El movimiento tiene que ser continuo, o sea va y viene?


----------



## frances (Abr 8, 2011)

si asi es.

me podes recomendar algun sistema? o como te lo imaginas vos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2011)

Esto es lo más simple que podes usar, es un flip-flop en modo mono-estable.
Los interruptores J1 y J2 son micro-interruptores normalmente abiertos que se deben cerrar cuando la pieza móvil llega al fin de carrera.


----------



## frances (Abr 25, 2011)

parce muchisimas gracias lo revisare para mi proyecto gracias

black tiger una pregunta acabo de simularel cricuito junto conecte ambas partes de la forma que creia correcta y no me funciono entonces aclarame algo. las tres salidas del circuito que me pasaste las conecte asi. las que vienen de las resistencias de 15 k son las entradas 0  del circuito puente h y la restante la elimine y deje solo conectada la tierra.

¿esta bien?

parce gracias ya me dio el error era que estaba usando un interruptor comun en la simulacion al hacer el cambio por un boton de una me dio.

gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 25, 2011)

De nada, tené presente que tienen que ser normalmente abiertos los interruptores.


----------



## dt0029 (Abr 26, 2013)

Black Tiger1954 simule tu circuito y al unirlo con el de frances noto que gira el motor pero no noto que cambie de sentido. te lo subo y me corriges si he conectado algo mal por favor. O cualquiera que pueda ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2013)

No noto nada mal. Mediste si cambia la polaridad en la alimentación del motor?


----------



## dt0029 (May 6, 2013)

ahora lo hize, está bien. era prooblema de simulación.!!!!!!!! muchas gracias por responder-


----------

